# Solved: Too Many Remotes



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if (or how) a Samsung Smart TV remote BN59-01179A can be programmed to control all the functions of a Samsung Home Theater System (HT-HD-5500W) remote AH59-02533A? Samsung support was unable to help me. I can do a partial control, but cannot turn on or off the Home Theater System with the TV remote. I want to use a single remote and not have two laying around. I have Logitech Harmony One, but it doesn't want to control all functions either. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a Harmony remote, and it's able to control everything.
What do you not have control of on the remote?


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am unable to use just one of the remotes to control both the TV and the Home Theater System. My Harmony One is several years old and has all updates installed; however, when I tried to program it to turn on the Home Theater System, then the TV and to control the overall system, it doesn't do it. I gave up on the Harmony and now use it on my old system in my den. A web chat with Samsung provided some instructions, but they didn't work. I simply want to program the TV remote to do all the functions of both remotes so I can remove some of the clutter in my living room and eliminate confusing my wife with the awkward operation.

The Home Theater System is a Samsung HT-H5500W with remote AH59-02533A. The TV is a Samsung Smart TV Series 6 with remote BN59-01179A.

I hesitate to buy a new Harmony remote since I can't be certain it do do anything differently from the Harmony One.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

It doesn't appear that the home theater system remote can control the television:

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/706461/Samsung-Ht-H5500w.html?page=8#manual

The remote function on the TV remote look pretty limited also:

http://remotebarn.us/catalog/product/gallery/id/3505/image/3959/

I'm surprised the Harmony remote would not work. I have the Harmony 650 8. I set up a profile on the harmony website, choose my components, and download. Everything has worked pretty well for me.

Other than purchasing a universal remote, I'm not sure what else could be done to combine them.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think you are correct, there doesn't seem to be a way to make one of the remotes control everything, which seems strange since Samsung has so many compatible hardware items. I may try to set up my Harmony once more and see if I can get it to work properly this time.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Jim73 said:


> I think you are correct, there doesn't seem to be a way to make one of the remotes control everything, which seems strange since Samsung has so many compatible hardware items. I may try to set up my Harmony once more and see if I can get it to work properly this time.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 We got our new home theatre system running now, and our 3 yr old Harmony 1100 is working tops. A new battery to be put in it.


----------

